# Recycled paper litter think ordered wrong one need advice



## zuppa (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi, I was going to order Small Animal bedding&litter but ordered Breeder Celect cat litter I don't know why probably I thought they are same just didn't want to buy a larger bag first but it looks different from Small animal litter. Epic mistake! 

It says on package that pellets are made from recycled paper, no additives and no added chemicals, kitten friendly and biodegradable, but they look like wood pellets I usually buy just a bit smaller, small animal litter is different. 

Just wanted to know if anybody knows this type of litter and would that be safe for my rabbits? My Bernie sometimes eats wood pellets I don't think it is good for her too.

https://www.fibrecycle.com/

This is what I wanted 







and this is what I ordered


----------



## zuppa (Apr 19, 2019)

This is cat litter that I have


----------



## zuppa (Apr 19, 2019)

Just found video on youtube about small animal bedding and it looks actually same litter


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 19, 2019)

It look exactly like my litter I use for my bunnies, so it should be safe


----------



## zuppa (Apr 19, 2019)

Hermelin said:


> It look exactly like my litter I use for my bunnies, so it should be safe


Oh great thanks Hermelin feel so much better now will try this new litter this evening


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 23, 2019)

While I don't recommend that type of litter simply due to how overpriced it is for what it is... it IS perfectly safe for rabbits! I recommend going to a feed store and getting a 40 lb bag of wood pellets for $4-8... but feline pine and any kind of processed paper bedding (regardless of what type of animal it's marketed towards) are bunny safe. It's the clay litters, anything "clumping" and soft wood shavings like pine and cedar (unless you find kiln dried pine shavings - most are NOT KD but a few brands are).


----------



## Popsicles (Apr 23, 2019)

I’ve used both of those types and they’re pretty much the same thing. I’ve tried wood pellets but much preferred paper pellets for my own bunny. Personal choice!


----------



## zuppa (Apr 23, 2019)

Yeah I agree they are very expensive just wanted to try once and agree again it's personal choice, I personally like wood pellets better they look more natural to me. The only thing it says on package that you can just flush paper pellets but as there's some hay in litter box anyway I wouldn't do it really. There is a bit different type of paper pellets I saw when I adopted my first rabbit his family used them, they were a bit different I am going to buy them tomorrow in my local store, I know they're expensive but just once. Will post pics here. 

I'd probably go with wood, I know I don't have feed store near me and can't find actually where to buy them cheaply, the only companies selling them are like 70km away and they are not interested in selling small amount, I don't drive and don't have room in my apartment to store much, same for hay. I need to work on it at the moment I am happy with hay last Friday I bought online one large pack and looks like I'm good for another week so yesterday ordered more. I know it's more expensive than if I'd get one square bale about 25kg they are so cheap but again not interested in selling just one and far from me. I'll work on it. For the moment the hay I've got last week is excellent long meadow hay smells good and all my rabbits love it so I am happy, it is cheaper than from pet store as well. I will try to sort it as soon as I can, once I'll find suppliers I can buy once in a few months.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 23, 2019)

Everyone's situation is different in terms of budget, storage space, transportation, selection of local stores/horse stables, so whatever works best for one person isn't always best for another... You've got grass hay and rabbit-safe litter, which is all that matters - I just like to raise awareness about the budget extra-friendly options, as the vast majority of people (myself included) only know about them from word-of-mouth . Having gone from being able to afford whatever was most convenient to being on a super tight budget, I'm familiar with both mindsets, lol.


----------



## nyrhtak29 (Apr 24, 2019)

YESTERDAYS NEWS UNSCENTED.


----------



## thesselingm (Feb 10, 2020)

Was wondering about this too, as it (paper biodegradable cat litter) is a cheaper.
So Fibre Cycle brand ok then?


----------



## zuppa (Feb 10, 2020)

I don't think it is cheaper tbh, wood pellets are cheaper especially when you buy in bulk and not from pet store. I still like wood pellets best but some people are happier with paper pellets.


----------

